

Newsletter about startup competition, business plan competition, ecc - yrocco

Hello guys, next Sunday I start with a newsletter about competition. The newsletter keeps you informed about the newsletter: Startup Competition
Business Plan Competition, Student Competition Developer Challenge, etc..
If you want to register for the newsletter go to ycompetition.com
I'm also thinking of developing a web application allows you to thatkeep track of many competitions to Manage Them and efficiently.
If anyone is interested to collaborate with me can contact me at rocco@ycompetition.com
======
yrocco
Newsletter #1 is out [http://us4.campaign-
archive2.com/?u=1fa15e0c4b461985d7c1be5a...](http://us4.campaign-
archive2.com/?u=1fa15e0c4b461985d7c1be5af&id=9090636976)

